# 2 degrees upright, what does this say about my swing etc



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2013)

hit some shots on the strike mat and was told my irons should be 2 deegrees upright. what does that say about my swing or strike etc. also if i wasnt on form would this change


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd be interested in this as my irons are 2deg upright


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2013)

If you think about it, a flatter lie would be toe down for your swing. Potentially, this would mean the toe digs in and your shots go right(right handed). If you've got 2* upright and don't need that configuration, the heel will dig in and you'd pull the shots left (right handed).


----------



## MGL (Feb 3, 2013)

I apologise in advance for the 'self-promotion' but http://mygolf.me/services/loft-and-lie/

Its about making sure that the sole of the club is as parallel to the ground as possible during your actual swing.


----------



## timchump (Feb 3, 2013)

i'd say you might be taller than average and/or your swing is more upright than flat.

edit to add i don#'t think there is a industry standard for the lie i.e. mizuno lie is flatter than titliest, for mizunos i'd guess an average person is more likely to have it set upright

though i;m not an expert i think justone knows all about this sort of stuff


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2013)

im 5 foot 10.5 inches small


----------



## Andy (Feb 3, 2013)

bigslice said:



			im 5 foot 10.5 inches small
		
Click to expand...

And rounded lol


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm 5'10" and was fitted at Philips golf. I always assumed an upright lie was for taller players but was told it was down to swing path and body position at time of impact. Still being relatively new to the game I didn't ask too many questions


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2013)

MGL said:



			I apologise in advance for the 'self-promotion' but http://mygolf.me/services/loft-and-lie/

Its about making sure that the sole of the club is as parallel to the ground as possible during your actual swing.
		
Click to expand...

cheers


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2013)

Andy said:



			And rounded lol
		
Click to expand...

oi:angry:


----------



## DCB (Feb 3, 2013)

bigslice said:



			hit some shots on the strike mat and was told my irons should be 2 deegrees upright. what does that say about my swing or strike etc. also if i wasnt on form would this change
		
Click to expand...

2Â°upright for one manufacturer could be  1Â° upright for another or even 3Â°Upright for yet another. You need to see what the specs are for the clubs in question before making any wild assumptions.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2013)

DCB said:



			2Â°upright for one manufacturer could be  1Â° upright for another or even 3Â°Upright for yet another. You need to see what the specs are for the clubs in question before making any wild assumptions.
		
Click to expand...

lol there is only one manufacturer, see sig


----------



## Wayman (Feb 3, 2013)

ive noticed as well some "custom fitted" places just say 2 degree up right.
they give you one club to use and its 2degree upright with that club doesnt mean it going to be same all way through set!
thats why i chose the guy that does the every club much better IMO


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2013)

Wayman said:



			ive noticed as well some "custom fitted" places just say 2 degree up right.
they give you one club to use and its 2degree upright with that club doesnt mean it going to be same all way through set!
thats why i chose the guy that does the every club much better IMO
		
Click to expand...

aye i saw it on MGLs link. when i bought the irons four years ago off the shelf but i did hit on the strike mat thing and he said 1 degree upright. know its 2, will wait till ive reshafted then worry about it


----------



## Wayman (Feb 3, 2013)

bigslice said:



			aye i saw it on MGLs link. when i bought the irons four years ago off the shelf but i did hit on the strike mat thing and he said 1 degree upright. know its 2, will wait till ive reshafted then worry about it
		
Click to expand...

thats guy i went to 
just think its much better/suitable for every golfer


----------



## Wolfman (Feb 4, 2013)

I have Mizuno and i am 6ft tall, 2 deg upright on all except wedges

I think Mizuno tend to be a tad to down off the peg


----------



## MGL (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys - height has nothing to do with lie angle settings. Its just not something that can be predicted any other way than doing a dynamic (i.e. when your swinging a golf club) test.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



			hit some shots on the strike mat and was told my irons should be 2 deegrees upright. what does that say about my swing or strike etc. also if i wasnt on form would this change
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother about 2 degrees. Your swing probably isn't that 'refined' for it to make a difference.

Makes for great talk in the bar when you have a good round that you've had them tweaked by 2 degrees..... never gets mentioned when you  come in with 17pts though


----------



## MGL (Feb 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I wouldn't bother about 2 degrees. Your swing probably isn't that 'refined' for it to make a difference.

Makes for great talk in the bar when you have a good round that you've had them tweaked by 2 degrees..... never gets mentioned when you  come in with 17pts though 

Click to expand...

I would certainly get it done with wedges and putter - regardless of how refined your swing is/isn't.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I wouldn't bother about 2 degrees. Your swing probably isn't that 'refined' for it to make a difference.

Makes for great talk in the bar when you have a good round that you've had them tweaked by 2 degrees..... never gets mentioned when you  come in with 17pts though 

Click to expand...

bit of a sweeping statement, ive went from 21 to 11 handicap in a year. something has clicked or got more consistant or possible more refined. im not one to talk about 2 degrees upright in the bar, i use the forum for that.
im now at a stage golf wise where if i can rule out certain things that are wrong then i can try and narrow down my faults. grips, tape, club length, style of irons, shafts etc have all been done. lie is the next stage and one i hadnt considered. so if the mizuno fitter says 2 degrees upright then i will look into getting my current irons individually adjusted after ive reshafted them.
perhaps it is just me that can see the logic in getting properly fitted


----------



## MGL (Feb 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



			bit of a sweeping statement, ive went from 21 to 11 handicap in a year. something has clicked or got more consistant or possible more refined. im not one to talk about 2 degrees upright in the bar, i use the forum for that.
im now at a stage golf wise where if i can rule out certain things that are wrong then i can try and narrow down my faults. grips, tape, club length, style of irons, shafts etc have all been done. lie is the next stage and one i hadnt considered. so if the mizuno fitter says 2 degrees upright then i will look into getting my current irons individually adjusted after ive reshafted them.
perhaps it is just me that can see the logic in getting properly fitted
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why anyone wouldn't get it done tbh. Its not like its expensive.

If someone uses forged heads and plays and practices quite a bit in a year, then its worth getting them done twice a season. Soft forged heads do move. The other advantage of getting the lies done - at least when I check/bend them anyway - is that I automatically check the lofts and make sure the gaps throughout the set are consistent. I did a set the other month and the guy basically had three #7 irons in his bag and wondered why they all went the same distance!

Like I said, rather than having to justify WHY someone should get it done, I think its harder to justify why you would NOT get it done. It can't hurt surely?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 4, 2013)

MGL said:



			Like I said, rather than having to justify WHY someone should get it done, I think its harder to justify why you would NOT get it done. It can't hurt surely?
		
Click to expand...

Might as well get them regripped at the same time... it can't hurt surely...... and a lesson, that can't hurt either... and a new bag... probably play a premium ball too..... OR it's not worth worrying about.

Just my opinion.

Personally I'd opt for the lesson to figure out why you're coming down so steep into the ball that you need your clubs adjusted as you wouldn't want that fixed AFTER.


----------



## MGL (Feb 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Might as well get them regripped at the same time... it can't hurt surely...... and a lesson, that can't hurt either... and a new bag... probably play a premium ball too..... OR it's not worth worrying about.

Just my opinion.

Personally I'd opt for the lesson to figure out why you're coming down so steep into the ball that you need your clubs adjusted as you wouldn't want that fixed AFTER.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, but I don't understand any of what you have written above. 

Your first paragraph is a wind up, so I won't comment on that.

Your second paragraph, doesn't make sense. You appear to be talking about Angle of Attack (because you mention coming into the ball steeply), and that if the steepness of that angle was so steep as to be causing problems you should get a lesson to correct it. If that's what you are saying, then yes a lesson would be worthwhile.

Not many golfers are 'standard' lie angle however - so you seem to be suggesting that because he needs his lie angle altering, he must have a problem with his angle of attack and therefore needs a lesson to correct that 'problem' (if it is a problem) because you wouldn't want to correct his lie angle until after he had corrected the problem (if it is a problem) of his angle of attack. 

Did I understand you correctly?:mmm:

However, I don't get what any of that means in terms of the discussion we were having about lie angle or how any of what you have written contributes anything to the OP? 

Is it so unusual to get your lie angles altered?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



			hit some shots on the strike mat and was told my irons should be 2 deegrees upright. what does that say about my swing or strike etc. also if i wasnt on form would this change
		
Click to expand...

I would guess that what it says about you golf swing is that your hands a fraction higher at impact than your clubs were previously set up for!


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2013)

Not forgetting that you can be average height and still have upright or flat lies...you may have very long or short arms!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 4, 2013)

Piece said:



			Not forgetting that you can be average height and still have upright or flat lies...you may have very long or short arms!
		
Click to expand...

He ain't wrong you know :thup:

My static fitting is bang on std lie. I'm 6' tall and have a wrist to floor of 34.5"

I got fitted today and require 1* up.

This is probably down to Mizuno being flatter, lie wise, than most, but still the point stands.

A combination of height, wrist to floor, manufacturer standards and, of course, your swing will all play a factor in your lie angles.

My advice, after today.







Get fitted :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 4, 2013)

cookelad said:



			I would guess that what it says about you golf swing is that your hands a fraction higher at impact than your clubs were previously set up for!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, possibly early extension altering the plane of the shaft. Higher into impact than at address.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 4, 2013)

MGL said:



			Apologies, but I don't understand any of what you have written above. 

Your first paragraph is a wind up, so I won't comment on that.

Your second paragraph, doesn't make sense. You appear to be talking about Angle of Attack (because you mention coming into the ball steeply),
		
Click to expand...

Shaft plane actually.... aren't you a club fitter???????


----------



## bigslice (Feb 4, 2013)

Gareth said:



			He ain't wrong you know :thup:

My static fitting is bang on std lie. I'm 6' tall and have a wrist to floor of 34.5"

I got fitted today and require 1* up.

This is probably down to Mizuno being flatter, lie wise, than most, but still the point stands.

A combination of height, wrist to floor, manufacturer standards and, of course, your swing will all play a factor in your lie angles.

My advice, after today.







Get fitted :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i did


----------



## bigslice (Feb 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed, possibly early extension altering the plane of the shaft. Higher into impact than at address.
		
Click to expand...

all food for thought, im not golf technically minded. dont want to clutter my already cluttered brain. i will wait till ive hit my new shafts a few weeks. then possibly some lessons


----------



## Twire (Feb 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed, possibly early extension altering the plane of the shaft. Higher into impact than at address.
		
Click to expand...


This is what was pointed out at my fitting last December. At address I was fine but with my swing and early extension the shaft plane became more vertical, so I needed the lie adjusted 2 degrees up.


----------



## mikee247 (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a set of custom made Pings done (i20) for me a couple of months ago. I was measured to have a 1 degree upright ( 6 ft tall) blue dot. I also had all the other bits and bobs done such as shaft stiff, medium grip etc etc   I was convinced by many to get it done and I obliged accordingly but here's the thing. If Im completely honest its made no difference at all to my ball striking or distance in fact I wish I hadn't bothered as its actually lost me confidence and I just think Ive wasted money on the clubs and time getting fitted. 

In my opinion as middle of the road amateurs with inconsistent swings Im not sure you can give an accurate measurements and then adjustments on clubs unless you swing exactly the same way every time... We dont for a fact but Pros and good golfers do so obviously it makes sense. It might be just best to just get an average run of the mill set of clubs that you like the look of that give you confidence and can hit well. 

Im looking of off load these Pings now and start again with some Mizunos. I guess Im a retailers wet dream!  If anyone could prove to me or suggest otherwise I'm all ears but at present I think custom fitting at my standard of golf is all a bit gimmicky and has hardly any effect on my game.


----------



## Hopey84 (Feb 5, 2013)

I always thought lie angle and shaft length was determined by height and wrist to floor measurement?

The link below is to the ping color code chart that uses wrist to floor and height?

http://assets0.golfdiscount.com/brand/ping/ping_colorcode.jpg


----------



## MarkA (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a fittig at the weekend, was hitting standard clubs apallingly, had the lie angles checked i needed 3 deg upright - it was chalk and cheese and im only 6ft tall, tables are great but we don tend to all be the same!


----------



## Hopey84 (Feb 5, 2013)

Based on height alone at 6ft tall you could be anything from 3.75 deg flat to 4.5 deg upright according to the chart. 

The wrist to floor measurement looks to be what determines lie angle.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2013)

Hopey84 said:



			The wrist to floor measurement looks to be what determines lie angle.
		
Click to expand...

It is one factor but the most important factor is how the individual swings the club.


----------



## lee_leggett (Feb 5, 2013)

```

```
Having fitted many people, it's not possible to loo at someone and fit them. I have had customers around 5ft 5" be 1/2.degrees upright, and yes people over 6ft have a flat lie. It's something specific to the user swinging the club. Done right you will see good results. 

If your upright your more likely to hit the ball right as the toe will dig into the floor and open the club face.
If your flat a common problem is a pull as the heel hits the ground first and closes the club face.

I'm sure many people will not agree or believe and feel fitting is a waste of time, but if it's good enough for the pro's then I need all the help I can, even if it's only a few yards, or a little improvement in dispersion or ball striking.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 5, 2013)

lee_leggett said:




```

```
Having fitted many people, it's not possible to loo at someone and fit them. I have had customers around 5ft 5" be 1/2.degrees upright, and yes people over 6ft have a flat lie. It's something specific to the user swinging the club. Done right you will see good results. 

If your upright your more likely to hit the ball right as the toe will dig into the floor and open the club face.
If your flat a common problem is a pull as the heel hits the ground first and closes the club face.

I'm sure many people will not agree or believe and feel fitting is a waste of time, but if it's good enough for the pro's then I need all the help I can, even if it's only a few yards, or a little improvement in dispersion or ball striking.
		
Click to expand...

this is answer i was looking for and believe, my current iron shot is a slight fade (which i can accomodate) but would love to play target golf


----------



## MarkA (Feb 6, 2013)

Gareth said:



			He ain't wrong you know :thup:

My static fitting is bang on std lie. I'm 6' tall and have a wrist to floor of 34.5"

I got fitted today and require 1* up.

This is probably down to Mizuno being flatter, lie wise, than most, but still the point stands.

A combination of height, wrist to floor, manufacturer standards and, of course, your swing will all play a factor in your lie angles.

My advice, after today.







Get fitted :thup:
		
Click to expand...


To prove your point _ ive just been fitted on Saturday
Im 6ft tall and my wrist to floor is 37.75 inches - I need 0.5 inches longer and 3 degree upright.
I had standard clubs and was struggling with consistency and always getting the toe - as soon as I hit the fitted clubs it was an unbelievable difference.
Everyones body is different so all this crap about standard clubs fit everyone is rubbish - if you are going to spend Â£500 + on some clubs surely you''d want them to fit you! Get fitted properly it makes a difference


----------



## MarkA (Feb 6, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			It is one factor but the most important factor is how the individual swings the club.
		
Click to expand...

Its about your club being parallel to the ground at impact and fitting ensures that - assuming of cource you have a consistent swing


----------

